

How to choose an Open Source License [Flowchart] - mihaiparparita
http://twitpic.com/4hnj3q

======
arthurdenture
Passing along the disclaimer from @dbentley: "Note: this was just my April 1st
doodlings; not my actual opinion nor my employer's".

Also, we know, you shouldn't actually use the PHP or Python licenses... see
previous disclaimer.

------
mihaiparparita
OmniGraffle version: <http://cl.ly/5nAo>

